# [Access 2K] Autoexec Makro um MDB Zugriff zu verweigern



## Akherousin (9. August 2005)

*[Access 02] Autoexec Makro um MDB Zugriff zu verweigern*

Guten Tag

Ich möchte meine Datenbank vor unbefugtem Zugriff schützen. Es sollten weder Queries ausgeführt noch Datensätze hinzugefügt werden. Ich hab mich nun informiert und diverse Lösungen gefunden, aber keine ist genau das was ich will. 

- Die Group-Policity fällt weg weil die Datenbank auf einem zentralen Laufwerk liegt und ich nicht 250+ Arbeitsplätze zur Gruppe hinzufügen möchte. 
- Die Passworteingabe kann mittels VBA unterbunden werden.
- Auch die Möglichkeiten per Startup Die Menüs zu verändern ist nicht das wahre, weil dann trotzdem Tabellen verändert werden können.
- Wenn ich die Datenbank zu MDE konvertiere kann ich zwar VBA Code unterbinden, aber sonst bringt das auch nicht allzuviel.
- Dasselbe mit verstecken von allen Queries, Tables et cetera. Das wird wohl gehen bei nicht versierten Access benutzern, für die anderen ist das jedoch ein Witz.

Daher meine Frage:

Kann ich per Autoexec Makro bestimmen, dass sich die MDB Datenbank direkt wieder schliesst wenn man sie zu öffnen versucht? (Ich weiss um die Umgehung per Shift Taste).

Oder noch besser; habt Ihr weitere Anregungen wie ich bewerkstelligen könnte, dass die MDB nicht angerührt wird?

Verbindlichsten Dank, Akh'


----------

